# SSL einrichten



## harnz (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe einen xampp webserver fuer mein internes Netzwerk aufgesetzt und nun wollte ich dieses mit ssl absichern, nur finde ich keine ausfuehrlichen tuts dazu...

Koennt ihr mir evtl weiterhelfen und mir sagen wie ich meine seite in xampp mit ssl verschluesseln kann?


mfg harnz

ps: ein eigenes zertifikat habe ich schon erstellt(wenn man das denn brauch), nur weiss ich auch nicht, wie ich diese einbinde


----------



## Loomis (20. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier oder das oder das von Apache selber ?


----------



## harnz (20. Juni 2008)

schonmal vielen dank fuer die ganzen links...

den ersten link habe ich bereits gestern schon besucht, nur weiss ich ab diesem punkt: "mod_ssl-Grundkonfiguration" nicht mehr weiter. Wie und wo kann ich unter winXP das modul laden und was bewirkt es?

die anderen links werde ich mir nun auchmal zur brust nehmen.


mfg harnz


----------

